

Why PRISM May Herald a New Golden Age for P2P - paveldolezal
http://tomtunguz.com/clouds-and-prism/

======
Egregore
Please show me a critical mass of concerned people who would switch to this
new P2P. I'm talking with a bitter taste, because I myself developed a
securier mail alternative which didn't fly.

